# code removal of remnant gallbladder with stone



## pfmedical (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr. performed lap chole 5 years ago.  Patient returns with pain and a remnant of gallbladder.  Dr. Removes and it has stone. 
Code 47562-52?


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 23, 2015)

That is how I would code it also...Dx 997.41


----------

